# New Philadelphia Social Anxiety Meetup



## phillydiva215 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello all,

I just started this meetup group for sufferers of social anxiety and im looking for members to join. We need to come together in order to support eachother and heal. Here is the link:

The Philadelphia Alliance of the Shy and Socially Anxious


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.meetup.com/r/inbound/0/0/sha ... a=sharetxt


----------

